# How to treat body fungus



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I am wondering if there's any treatment out there to treat body fungus that's not like a 5 day treatment, I have a large tank, and can't afford that much medicaation, as it would cost me like 40 bucks just to try it. I put in melafix last time, but it was probably too late, as all of my fish still died. If you have looked in non piranha pix and vids, you can see all of my brand new guys, there's some gorgeous fish in there that I don't want to lose. 
In my tank right now I have 
-aquarium salt
-melafix

Is there anything further to prevent fungus before it's too late?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

im waiting to find out myself...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you should always use a hospital tank.using certain medications can effect the balance in your current tank.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

add salt & raise the temp, also medicate


----------

